# Power for elevated track system



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

We are volunteering to installing two loop elevated system for a Christmas display at a local church. The system will have two loops will consist of approximately
140' and 150' respectively of code 332 brass track.

Needing suggestions in determining how to power and control the trains (track power) with the following operating conditions.
1 Loops are independent of each other.
2 Trains Bachmann 4-6-0's w/ 3 to 5 car consist -one each loop.
3 Operating schedule daily Nov 28 thru Dec 31,2013
4 Trains will operate daily 2.5hrs in the am and 3hrs in the pm Except Christmas day.
5 Train "engineers" will be assigned to work the operating schedules (church volunteers). 

Would Mean Well power be a consideration and if so what type of controller would be used? Also should a momentum feature be considered due to inexperienced "engineers". 

I realize I am asking a bunch but I'm not knowledgeable on this issue and want provide a simple cost effective power package to the church.

Thanking you in advanced for your help.
Monte


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would use a 1 amp HO power pack for each track. This would guarantee that inexperienced operators would not run these engines fast as the top voltage would be 12 to 14 volts and it keeps everything simple. 

Older MRC (6200) supplies had a momentum setting and a HO output setting and would work well.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't mention which version of Bachmann's ten wheelers you will be using. The earlier (older) versions have not proven to be that robust. It is my understanding that the newer versions are better mechanically. My suggestion is to have some backup engines on hand. Dan's suggestion about using a 12-14 volt power supply is a good one. 

Chuck 

PS Another suggestion. Tape over the direction switch on each power supply. You don't want little (or big) hands reversing the engine at speed. This will significantly reduce the life time of the gears and motor. Another approach would be to add a diode to one of the power feeds going to each loop. Diodes limit the current to one direction. If the direction switch is thrown, the train will just stop. Since the diode will be conducting current all the time the watt rating of the diode should be greater than the product of Amps times Volts. If your power supply is putting out 1 amp and 14 volts the minimum rating would be 14 watts. I would go higher 25 or 50 watts. Someone with more knowledge of electricity should give a better estimate. You don't want the diode to over heat.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple more questions. How are you elevating it: suspending it from the ceiling or using tables? What radius or diameter curves will you be using? Chuck


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Dan - The HO power suggestion addresses the concern of two much speed. Last year we had the layouts on platforms and it was a constant problem with "engineer's" operating the train's to fast. Will try to find some MRC's

Chuck - The 4-6-0's are a mix of older units and the newer anniversary units the church has purchased a anniversary engine to use as a spare. The tape and/or diode to eliminate the fwd to rev while running is a great idea, eliminates an other concern. We try to locate the controls away from the visitors that view the layouts - not always successful though.

Just a note last year we built and operated 10 "G" gauge layouts and 12 "O" gauge layouts all on platforms at the churches 5 campuses. This year we are adding two dual loop and one single loop Eagleings elevated systems.

Thank you both for your advice and thoughts.
Monte


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Monte:


It sounds like quite an impressive operation. What part of the country does this take place? 

Chuck


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Chuck-
The elevated is supported with floor to structure adjustable stands that will be set at 6'8" tall putting the top of the rail about 7'. The curve radius is 5' with some 4.5' and 2.5 radius transition sections with
the track footage is about 900' for the three elevated systems.
I should note that the Houston Area G Gaugers Club erects 4 layouts at one of the church campuses and these are built on platforms that total 616 sq. ft.
All the layout locations are in the Houston Texas area. 

Monte


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Glad you are using larger curves. Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck N A diode does not have to be the power pack voltage times current!!! 

A diode will drop either .3 or .7 volts depending on the type, so 5 amps at .7 volts will give 3.5 watts!!! 

However, the manufacturer specs the diode with an amp rating knowing the voltage drop thus the case will distribute the heat. 

I think you were thinking resistors when you posted watts for the diode.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, I was proposing the diode to limit the train's direction, not speed. Chuck


----------

